# Rex, working great!!



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Rex, man the pond is looking good. Lots of watermeal though, and the tilapia do eat that, but mostly the bottom is looking clean. There is a little chara, but that is getting less and less. The thing is that I'm seeing bottom with no sign of muck. 

Great service man, we'll be down for 15 pounds next year.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Glad to hear they're working well for you.

Do you have any grass carp? They usually eat chara pretty well.


----------

